#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July Member of the Month

## bluemoon

Wow, it is July already and you know what that means, right?  Yep, you guessed it, that it is no longer June!!!

(Thank you Captain Obvious, that was so worthless  :~hippie~:  )

Yep, July brings us a colorful sky on the 4th!


July has Canada Day, International Kissing Day (really, look it up), Chocolate Day (I think calories dont count on that day), World Emoji Day and yep, most covenant of all...


July Member of the Month!!!


Our member of the month has a truly unique user name...one that has brought her fortune and fame (well, at least fame) in the 2017 RPA awards where she won in the category of Best Username.

She joined RPA on 12-22-14 and is most active in the 1x1 section.  Her broad list of favorite genres  leave her open to many enjoyable writing opportunities!  These include: fantasy, urban fantasy, sci-fi, medieval, dark, horror, slice of life, action, goth, adventure, and romance.

If you would like a sneak peak at her writing, here is the current list of her active RPs:

Forgotten Realms: A Princess Whisper
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=93362
What Once Was Lost
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91633
Under an Iron Moon
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91950
Anima Mundi
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=86247
Class That Divides
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91190
A Lost Heart
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91617



She also had an RP reach the hall of fame: Cold Hands, War[m] Heart
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=84776



Spoiler: A peek under the hood 





On a personal note, her RL interests include reading, writing (duh), animals, anime, gaming...and so much more.  



In her Ask Me thread she states she lives in Australia and likes to play video games, probably a lot more than she should. She listens to a lot of old rock, plus some alternative and metal. Some of her favorite bands ( at least from 2014) are Evanescence, Linkin Park, Paramore and Pentatonix.



Her dream vacation spot is Japan (I wonder if she ever went), where she always wanted to go and see the Sakura trees in full bloom.



She likes an anime called "Fate/Stay Night" and her favorite color is green...just like mine!

As for hobbies, she mostly just likes to read and write as stated above, but also has played soccer, tennis,  basketball, and netball.   She also has practiced karate in the past.
	



So, have you figured out who it is yet?  There are a lot of hints...but I wont keep you guessing.   ::D:   Without further ado, I would like to present you with the July Member of the Month!



Spoiler: Who Can It Be Now? 





 

Congratulations       @Namingtoohard for an award well deserved!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats, @Namingtoohard;!

----------


## Namingtoohard

Can we confirm this isn't some sort of Steve Harvey moment? ...no? Well, alright then!

Thanks everyone <3

To be honest, I'm not sure which part of this is more of a surprise. Me winning, or all these throwbacks to when I first joined the site  :XD:

----------


## Headwrapper

Oooooh! Congrats, friend!!!!

----------


## InfraredHero

Congratulations, Namingtoohard!

----------


## Dnafein



----------


## Leanna

Congrats!

----------


## DreamDragon101

Congratulations! Namingtoohard

----------


## Storm



----------

